# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Saiyai Thai-German Fest 2007
Samstag
19. Mai 2007
(17:00 Uhr)  Saiyai Thai-German Fest 2007
Lukthung-Superstar "Jintara Poonlab", Live-Band "The Black Sun" aus der Schweiz, Miss Wahl, thailändische Tänze, thailändische Küche, Thai-Bier, Thai-Basar uvm.  Heinrich-Heine-Aula
Mülheimer Str. 156
46045 Oberhausen 

Kontakt: Annuay Dockweiler Tel. 02307 85791, 0151 12309521 Pusa Pohl Tel. 0203 62453, 0174 2987882

Da sind wir am Samstag, wider Erwarten noch jemand aus diesem Forum da?

Grüße

Volker

----------

Der Gast war ich, wie vielleicht der eine oder andere erkannt hat. Wenn ich mich im Büro einlogge fliege ich immer wieder raus, dauert keine zwei Minuten, warum das so ist weiß ich nicht, bei jedem Seitenwechsel im nicht öffentlichen Bereich, muss ich mich neu einloggen.

Gibt es eine Erklärung?

Grüße 

Volker

----------

Habe gerade zwei Karten bestellt, kosten mit Anmeldung 15 €, ohne, 18 €

----------


## Hua Hin

......wenn`s nicht so weit weg wäre :traurig:

----------

Ok, würde wahrscheinlich dafür auch nicht nach Würzburg fahren, habe gerade für uns eine Mitfahrgelegenheit klar gemacht, kann ich wenigstens ein Singha (oder auch zwei, drei........) trinken :einergehtnoch: 

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ist eigentlich am Sonntag einer in Hannover ?

Songkran in Hannover

----------

Ziemlich verspätetes Songkran, die Niedersachsen sind doch sonst nicht so langsam.

Aber ist mir zu weit weg, wünsche dir aber viel Spass beim Wasser verteilen!  ::

----------

Verabschiede mich bis morgen oder später, jetzt geht's erst mal nach Oberhausen zum Saiyai Thai-German Fest 2007, Singha trinken, zahlen und fröhlich sein

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

Viel Spaß und trink nicht zuviel :einergehtnoch:

----------


## Daniel Sun

[quote="dragon"]Verabschiede mich bis morgen oder später, jetzt geht's erst mal nach Oberhausen zum Saiyai Thai-German Fest 2007, Singha trinken, zahlen und fröhlich sein

Grüße

Volker[/quoteJ

Jau dann trink für mich mal eins oder zwei mit. Und ich erwarte einen ausführlichen Bericht. 

 :hallo:

----------


## Hua Hin

...und bringe ein paar Bilder mit.
Bin ja kein Jintara-Fachmann so wie Micha, aber jetzt habe ich schon 
soviel von der Dame gehört, dass ich anfange, neugierig zu werden.
Wo kann man denn diese Frau als MP3 mal probehören?
Also ich habe im März jeden Tag diese Thai-TV-Musiksender genossen
und mich fast in diese Lovesongs verliebt.

Gruss Alex

----------

Also wichtig sind vielmehr die Bilder, wenn Micha in Oberhausen auf der Bühne steht und singt, mit oder ohne Jintara.

----------


## Hua Hin

Ja ja Monta,
das Beweismaterial wird dann aber nicht im Nitty ausgeschlachtet.  ::

----------

> ...das Beweismaterial wird dann aber nicht im Nitty ausgeschlachtet.


Da brauchst Du keine Angst zu haben, dafür sorgt Micha schon selbst. 
Auch wenn man mein Geschriebenes mißdeuten könnte, ich find dat jut.
(nee nicht das Ausschlachten, sondern wenn Micha auf der Bühne steht)

----------


## Hua Hin

Klar, ich finde das auch gut und zolle seinen Sprachkenntnissen vollen Respekt.
Nur habe ich noch einige Probleme mit seinen Einschätzungen der deutschen Damenwelt.

...würde ihn aber gerne mal auf der Bühne sehen :super:

----------

> ...Nur habe ich noch einige Probleme mit seinen Einschätzungen der deutschen Damenwelt...


Gibt da noch ein paar andere Einschätzungen, mit denen ich mich schwer tue.
Aber jetzt warten wir erst mal auf die Foddos.

----------

Mit den Fotos müsst ihr Euch noch ein wenig gedulden, da meine Digicam ausgefallen ist und ich notgedrungenermaßen alles auf Celloloid aufgenommen habe, muss erst entwickelt werden.

Wer ist Micha? Wahrscheinlich der, dem die Dame zwischendurch immer mal wieder das Mikro gab und der alle Texte konnte :respekt: , stand aber vor der Bühne und nicht drauf, habe davon auch keine Fotos, da mich männliche Farangs nicht so sehr interessieren. (Somit keine Chance fürs Nitty)

Ansonsten war der Auftritt super, tolle Stimmung und die Thais flippen total aus, jede will den Superstar wenigstens kurz berühren was zu tumultartigen Szenen vor der Bühne führt.

War allles im allen ein schöner Abend und wir waren erst um 2:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause. Nur die Preise für die Getränke waren übertrieben, beim nächstenmal, nehmen wir, wie die meisten Anderen auch, unsere Getränke von zu Hause mit.

Aber Singha schmeckt noch! :einergehtnoch: 

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Also wichtig sind vielmehr die Bilder, wenn Micha in Oberhausen auf der Bühne steht und singt, mit oder ohne Jintara.


Die sind ja nun im Nitty Online und ich muß sagen, Micha ist mir auch Optisch total unsympatisch...

----------

Tja, man soll einem Gast schon der Höflichkeit wegen nicht widersprechen.   ::

----------

> ...Wer ist Micha?...


Gute Frage, nicht von Wichtigkeit.  :smt120

----------

OK, stelle die Frage nicht mehr!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Ach ja, wenn es der ist, den ich meine, widersperche ich dem Gast auch nicht!

----------

